# Serching for Catania



## Thomas80 (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm searching for Catania for som info about the fishing vessel Catania. It is build in Denmark in 1968. My dad was the last owner before it got sold for Poland. Last known number is, Kol 47 Catania from Kolzeberzg.Is there someone there have som information about the vessel of some pictures of it?


----------



## Strickylad44 (Sep 24, 2019)

Can't find photo yet, only this info.


----------

